# 13.5 Input



## cryslr300m (Sep 30, 2004)

Just wanted to get some feedback...

I am headed to a race where they allow any of these 4 motors for Blinky 13.5

1. DODC SS, 
2. Novak Ballistic, 
3. Novak Premium Ballistic
4. Novak High RPM Ballistic 

Has anyone seen a difference or does it really matter? Hype?

We will be running on a high bite 200ft (approx) dirt oval track.

Thanks,


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

My guess would be Novak :jest:


But really the premuim or High rpm is what you want. They are very nice motors.


----------



## cryslr300m (Sep 30, 2004)

race71 said:


> My guess would be Novak :jest:
> 
> But really the premuim or High rpm is what you want. They are very nice motors.



Yes, I know they are all NOVAk. I was curious if anyone has ran all of them and saw a difference (ON THE TRACK)...or even on the dyno. 

Thanks


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

foir Bliny go wi tht eh High RPM version so you can get RPMS in blinky its been tested on the track for the last 4 weeks


----------

